# 4 Tips to Protect Your Air Conditioner during Hurricane



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

The Atlantic hurricane season is from June 1 to November 30, but most hurricanes occur during the fall months. However, natural disasters like cloudbursts or hurricanes do not strike with prior notice. When they do strike, it is often with such severity that it leaves many households in shambles. The hardest hit are mostly electronic gadgets like home air conditioners take the hardest blows. Even after the effect of a severe hurricane subsides, you may find the cooling unit in an unstable condition. HVAC Philly the local HVAC experts who serve the greater Philadelphia, Buck and Montgomery County, PA area, give helpful tips on how to protect your air conditioning system from a thunderstorm’s catastrophic effect.



Tip #1: Take precautionary measures before storm strikes.

Start by taking preventive steps before the hurricane season sets in. If you are aware of the approximate time when the storm is going to strike, and luckily we live in an information age where we are able to be pre-warned with ample time, then prior to that, turn on the air conditioner. Adjust the setting in a way that the indoor temperature turns several degrees cooler than normal level. By pre-cooling it helps keep the home temperature comfortable for longer hours, even if power failure happens accidentally.

Tip #2: Turn off your cooling unit during the hurricane.

Should you operate your air conditioner during a hurricane? The answer is a big No. Make sure that the air conditioning unit is switched off as the storm strikes. In many areas, the power supply gets interrupted during a heavy storm or downpour. If the air conditioner is running at that time, it could cause severe damage because of erratic power failures. When natural disaster strikes, irregular power interruptions can put additional pressure on the compressor and other components of the cooling unit. You might end up changing the entire unit or some of its crucial components, once the stormy season is over.

Tip #3: Turn on the cooling unit as soon as the storm passes.

It is suggested that you turn on the cooling unit, as early as possible. Some delay might happen because of power problems, however you should still try to operate your air conditioner once your power condition returns to normalcy. Keeping the unit idle for too long will invite mold to grow in the unit’s ducts and system. Your home as well as the air conditioning system has just now gone through an extreme heat and high moisture weather mayhem. This provides perfect setting for mold to thrive.

You should also be careful if you suspect something is amiss with the central air’s operation. If you do feel that the storm’s severity has created damage inside part of the cooling system then trying to run it would make the situation even worse. Detection or evidence of any electrical smoke should be taken very seriously. In such a scenario, get it immediately checked by any skilled HVAC professional.

Tip #4: Prepare your air conditioner to ward off the effects of the storm.

One thing to keep in mind is that it is not always a hurricane which harms your cooling system. Sometimes heavy wind and rain play havoc too by damaging the air conditioning unit. After any such natural disaster, you should consider a thorough checkup of the cooling system with special stress on duct cleaning.

No matter how devastating the hurricane looks, by following these simple tips you can efficiently protect the air conditioner throughout the stormy season.

Follow us on Facebook, Google+, Tumblr, Twitter,or LinkedIn to learn more. HVAC Philly is readily available to answer any questions or to schedule an appointment. www.hvacphilly.com

HVAC Service Provided to

Philadelphia, South Philadelphia Feasterville, Bensalem, Bristol, Langhorne, Yardley, Fairless hills, Churchville, Newtown, Southamptown, Warminster, Holland, Jamison, Morrisville.Elkins park, Cheltenham, Glenside, Abington, Huntingdon valley, Willow groove, Horsham and Jenkintown.


----------



## whitemechanical (May 7, 2018)

Ways to help protect your air conditioner system during a hurricane. You should take following actions before the storm hits:


First you should turn off your AC system. 
Remove Window AC unit. 
Cover your outdoor unit. 
Prepare a back up generator.
Secure your homes outdoor area and pick up loose items.


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

Having a business in Miami we know the #1 is making sure your hurricane straps are installed. Otherwise you might have a air borne unit.


----------

